# Benchmark: AMDs "Bulldozer" vs. Core i7 990X



## Explosiv (30. Juni 2011)

*Benchmark: AMDs "Bulldozer" vs. Core i7 990X*​

Die Hardware-Seite PC-Tuning hat einen ersten Test zu AMDs High-End-Chipsatz AMD 990FX veröffentlicht. Zum Einsatz soll ein Sample der kommenden "Bulldozer"-Architektur gekommen sein. Dieser musste sich gegen einen Core i7 990X aus dem Hause Intels beweisen. Beide Prozessoren wurden hierbei  auf 4GHz übertaktet und durch den Benschmark-Parkour geschickt. Der Core i7 990X verfügt über sechs Kerne (12 Threads), die Spezifikationen des Bulldozer-Samples sind leider nicht bekannt.
Als Grafikkarten-Gespann kamen zwei GTX580 im SLI-Verbund zum Einsatz. Wie die Grafik zeigt, liegen beide Systeme fast gleichauf, jedoch kann das Intel-System meist einen leichten Vorsprung verbuchen. Der Autor des Artikels weist jedoch darauf hin, das es sich um ein Engineering Sample des "Bulldozers" handelt und die Leistung nicht dem des finalen Chips entsprechen muss. Auch ausgereifte Treiber, die in diesem frühen Stadium wohl noch nicht möglich seien, könnte die Performence nochmals steigern. In wie fern dem Benschmark glauben geschenkt werden kann, möge jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: PC-Tuning


----------



## Superwip (30. Juni 2011)

2560x1600 und ordentlich AA/AF- super CPU Testumgebung!


----------



## Explosiv (30. Juni 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> 2560x1600 und ordentlich AA/AF- super CPU Testumgebung!



Naja, mag sein das es nicht die beste Testumgebungen ist, aber bei beiden Systemen kam SLI unter gleichen Settings zum Einsatz. Das dürfte zumindest im groben Maße Rückschlüsse zulassen.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## kühlprofi (30. Juni 2011)

Falls die Werte stimmen, muss sich der enorm teurere Core i7 990X warm anziehen.  
Die Finale Version läuft bestimmt noch einen kleinen Zacken besser und wir wissen ja auch nicht ob hier auch das Topmodel der Bulldozer Serie im Einsatz war. 
Evtl. wäre ja ein Benchmark mit CrossfireX auch noch interessant


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Juni 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Falls die Werte stimmen, muss sich der enorm teurere Core i7 990X warm anziehen.



Laut der Tabelle in Games nicht wirklich. In typisch GPU limitierten Games wie Metro oder Crysis liegen beide gleichauf, was normal ist....
In den Games in denen die GTX580 nicht limitieren wie Dirt oder Hawx liegt der i7 deutlich vorne. Außerdem wäre in meinen Augen ein Vergleich mit den Sandy Bridge CPUs interessanter, da die in Spielen trotz weniger Kerne teilweise schneller sind als der 990X, der sowieso kurz vor der Abslösung steht.
Wobei sich wie immer die Frage nach dem Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Tabelle stellt....


----------



## derP4computer (30. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht kann mir mal einer helfen, aber FSB 203 x 16 = 3248MHz und *nicht* 4077MHz. Turbo aus! Klick

Das wäre dann ja eine Ente.


----------



## AMD (30. Juni 2011)

Irgendwie vermute ich ja fast, dass es sich um ein Model im B1 Stepping handelt (B0 wäre wohl schon zu alt) und das B2 Stepping was in den Handel kommt soll ja nochmal einige % mehr Performance haben... aber naja...
Letztendlich sind die richtigen Benchen interessant wenn das NDA gefallen ist.

@Cook2211: Doch der Core i7 X990X muss sich warm anziehen!
Lass ihn doch 5% schneller sein (Wert soll nur ungefähre % Zahl andeuten), ein Bulldozer der so nah rankommt aber vllt. nur 1/3 so viel kostet, sollte deutlich beliebter sein!


----------



## Jan565 (30. Juni 2011)

Ich stelle mir mal eine ganz andere frage, warum ist auf dem Screenshot vom GPU-Z von 4 GPU´s die Rede und in den Game Tests von 2?

Aber wenn die abstände wirklich so hinkommen hat AMD gute Arbeit geleistet. Mit 8Threads gegen eine CPU mit 12 Threads!


----------



## boxleitnerb (30. Juni 2011)

Nur wird der 2600K fast dieselbe Performance liefern, eher noch mehr - und der kostet auch viel weniger. Also nichts Neues. Sinnloser Test. Da wird (fast) nur die Performance vom GTX 580 SLI getestet, mehr net.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir mal eine ganz andere frage, warum  ist auf dem Screenshot vom GPU-Z von 4 GPU´s die Rede und in den Game  Tests von 2?



Die Ergebnisse sind von 2 GPUs. Er hat mit 4 auch gebencht, wird die Werte aber nachreichen, da es wohl Probleme mit der SLI-Brücke gab.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Juni 2011)

AMD schrieb:
			
		

> @Cook2211: Doch der Core i7 X990X muss sich warm anziehen!
> Lass ihn doch 5% schneller sein (Wert soll nur ungefähre % Zahl andeuten), ein Bulldozer der so nah rankommt aber vllt. nur 1/3 so viel kostet, sollte deutlich beliebter sein!



1. Ist Intels aktuelle Generation Sandy Bridge. Die haben eine höhere Pro Kern Leistung als ein 990X, obwohl dieser von Intel immer noch gerne als "Top Modell" vermarktet wird. Dazu ist SB auch noch günstiger als der 990. 

2. GPU Limit

3. Liegt der BD in KEINEM Titel vorne...

4. Ist BD gerade bei der Engine, die absolut hervorragend mit mehreren Kernen skaliert (Dirt) um einiges langsamer als der i7.


----------



## Bennz (30. Juni 2011)

Sau geile Gpu limitierung, in 800x600 ohne jeden grafik schnik schnak und schon Haben wir nen supi CPU Test, aber NEIN das bekommt ja keiner hin. 

blub blub Engineering Sample blabla.


----------



## AMD (30. Juni 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Aber wenn die abstände wirklich so hinkommen hat AMD gute Arbeit geleistet. Mit 8Threads gegen eine CPU mit 12 Threads!


 Und? Das sagt doch nix aus.
12 Threads sind noch lange kein Vorteil... Die Kerne machen den Unterschied aus und nicht die Threads.

@Cook2211:
1. Es gibt auch Anwendungen wo der X990 schneller ist und wenn man alle Anwendungen zusammen addiert, kommt man so ziemlich aufs gleiche. Schließlich ist mal der SB schneller, mal der X990...

2. Wie kann man das verstehen?

3. Und weiter? Ein CPU für ca. 350€ muss keinen für ca. 1000€ schlagen!

4. Abwarten was die Finalen Tests zeigen  Kann ja auch gut und gerne B0 Stepping sein


----------



## Das Daub (1. Juli 2011)

Ich hole mir sowies nur AMD.
Egal wie stark oder schwach Intel oder AMD ist und wieviel welcher CPU kostet.


----------



## noghry (1. Juli 2011)

Im grunde genommen ein interessanter Vergleich, aber er lässt halt keine genauen Rückschlüsse zu. Bin aber trotzdem auf die finalen Ergebnisse gespannt.
Und wie auch mein vorheriger Kolege geschrieben hat, so werde auch ich immer AMD treu bleiben.
Gruß noghry


----------



## Das Daub (1. Juli 2011)

noghry schrieb:


> Im grunde genommen ein interessanter Vergleich, aber er lässt halt keine genauen Rückschlüsse zu. Bin aber trotzdem auf die finalen Ergebnisse gespannt.
> Und wie auch mein vorheriger Kolege geschrieben hat, so werde auch ich immer AMD treu bleiben.
> Gruß noghry


----------



## marcus_T (1. Juli 2011)

boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Nur wird der 2600K fast dieselbe Performance liefern, eher noch mehr - und der kostet auch viel weniger. Also nichts Neues. Sinnloser Test. Da wird (fast) nur die Performance vom GTX 580 SLI getestet, mehr net.
> 
> 
> 
> Die Ergebnisse sind von 2 GPUs. Er hat mit 4 auch gebencht, wird die Werte aber nachreichen, da es wohl Probleme mit der SLI-Brücke gab.



so wie die verklemmt sind war wohl ein vodka zu viel oder schlecht.file:///C:/Users/e/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.png


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juli 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> @Cook2211:
> 1. Es gibt auch Anwendungen wo der X990 schneller ist und wenn man alle Anwendungen zusammen addiert, kommt man so ziemlich aufs gleiche. Schließlich ist mal der SB schneller, mal der X990...
> 
> 2. Wie kann man das verstehen?
> ...



Mit Leuten die einen solchen Nickname haben macht es eigentlich keinen Sinn über AMD/Intel CPUs zu diskutieren, aber ok

*Zu 1:* Wen interessieren in diesem Zusammenhang Anwendungen? Wir reden hier über Spiele-Benchmarks...
Und da ist ein 2600K oftmals schneller als ein 990X. Das zeigt auch der Test auf PCGH, zwar mit einem 980X, aber der nur leicht höhere Takt des 990 ändert an diesen Ergebnissen auch nicht viel:
Intel Sandy Bridge im CPU-Test: Core i7-2600K, Core i5-2500K und Core i5-2400 auf dem Prüfstand - cpu, sandy bridge - Seite 3

*Zu 2:* Bei den meisten dieser Benchmarks limitieren trotz GTX 580 SLI die Grafikkarten und dadurch werden beispielsweise bei den Benches von Crysis und Metro nahezu identische Framerates mit beiden CPUs erreicht. Mit 2560x1600+8xAA+16xAF dürfte das eigentlich jedem klar klar sein (auch bei so einem Nick).
Teilweise eigenen sich die in der Tabelle aufgeführten Games hervorragend als Benchmarks für Grafikkarten, aber mit Sicherheit nicht für CPU-Benchmarks. Da wären Titel wie Anno wesentlich interessanter gewesen.

In so ziemlich jedem Grafikkarten Test den man im Netz findet, werden Crysis und Metro gebencht. Teilweise auch AvP oder Stalker, denn diese Games fordern die GPU extrem, während sich die CPU eher langweilt. Deswegen käme auch niemand auf die Idee für einen CPU Test diese Games zu benchen. Das wäre aufgrund der GPU-Limitierung absolut sinnlos.
In der Tabelle werden alle Games in denen gerade mal 50-60Fps erreicht werden, eher durch die GPU limitiert. Daher die nahezu identischen Framerates. Ein Phenom X6 oder i5 750 würde in diesen Test wahrscheinlich ebenfalls ähnliche Ergebnisse abliefern.

*Zu 3:* Siehe Punkt 1. Sockel 1155 Sandy Bridge, also die CPUs an denen sich Bulldozer wirklich messen lassen muss, sind in Games meistens schneller als ein 990X und ein 2600k kostet nur rund 250,-€. DAS ist der Maßstab für Bulldozer.

Und falls Bulldozer in Games langsamer ist als Intels (aus der alten Generation stammende) 1000€ CPU, dann wird er um so deutlicher in Games an Intels aktuellen 170-250€ CPUs scheitern....

*Zu 4:* Das weiß man bei diesen ominösen Benchmarks leider nie


----------



## Clawhammer (1. Juli 2011)

Wenn es derWahrheit entsprechen tut muss ich sagen gefällt mir, der AMD wird wohl auf Standarttakt gelaufen sein. Gegenüber einem 4GHz Intel


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juli 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> Wenn es derWahrheit entsprechen tut muss ich sagen gefällt mir, der AMD wird wohl auf Standarttakt gelaufen sein. Gegenüber einem 4GHz Intel



Nein beide CPus waren auf 4GHz übertaktet. Dritter Satz in der News:



> Dieser musste sich gegen einen Core i7 990X aus dem Hause Intels beweisen. Beide Prozessoren wurden hierbei auf 4GHz übertaktet und durch den Benschmark-Parkour geschickt.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juli 2011)

Mich würde da eher die Leistung pro Takt interessieren.
Dieser Bench sagt doch garnichts aus.

Mit was läuft der Bulli eigentlich: 4C/4T, 6 oder 8?


----------



## Citynomad (1. Juli 2011)

Wer diese Tests erstellt hat, hätte vielleicht vorher mal die PCGH lesen sollen. Dann wüsste er, wie man CPUs richtig bencht. Die Einstellungen sind eher als GPU-Bench aussagekräftig. Allerdings für den Gamer mal interessant welche Auswirkung die eine oder andere CPU auf die Gesamtperformance haben kann, wobei auch niemand weiß wie gut sich das SLI-Gespann mit dem Mainboard vertragen hat. Hätte mir aber eher x264, Prime95, Super Pi und 7zip Benchmarks gewünscht.


----------



## Psytis (1. Juli 2011)

wieso muss eine CPU erst mal übertaktet werden bevor man testet?
mich interessiert es nicht wie weit bzw gut man eine CPU takten kann wenn es um eine Leistungsvergleich geht.

da kann ich auch eine Ente mit einem GTI vergleichen. Oh ja, ich motz die ente mit einem V8 auf, dann hat der GTI keine chance

und wie wäre es mal mit einem test der einmal alle kerne testet und dann mal 1. bei den ganzen 4/6 kerner mit SMT ohne SMT, Bulldozer 8 kerne (soll er doch haben oder) oder was weiss ich was noch kommt, würde mich auch mal die pro kern Leistung interessieren, es gibt ja noch genug Anwendungen die haupsächlich 1 kern unterstützen.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juli 2011)

Psytis schrieb:


> wieso muss eine CPU erst mal übertaktet werden bevor man testet?
> mich interessiert es nicht wie weit bzw gut man eine CPU takten kann wenn es um eine Leistungsvergleich geht.



Es geht sich ja auch nicht ums Übertakten als solches, sondern darum, welche CPU bei identischem Takt die schnellere ist. Das ist schon ok so.

Und um 2 GTX580 ein bisschen auszufahren ist etwas OC auch notwendig....


----------



## ColeTrickle (1. Juli 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Irgendwie vermute ich ja fast, dass es sich um ein Model im B1 Stepping handelt (B0 wäre wohl schon zu alt) und das B2 Stepping was in den Handel kommt soll ja nochmal einige % mehr Performance haben... aber naja...
> Letztendlich sind die richtigen Benchen interessant wenn das NDA gefallen ist.
> 
> @Cook2211: Doch der Core i7 X990X muss sich warm anziehen!
> Lass ihn doch 5% schneller sein (Wert soll nur ungefähre % Zahl andeuten), ein Bulldozer der so nah rankommt aber vllt. nur 1/3 so viel kostet, sollte deutlich beliebter sein!



Nein eben nicht. Der offizielle Gegenspieler zum BD ist nunmal nicht der 990x, sondern SB. SB ist bei Anwendungen langsamer als der 990x, da dieser 2 native Kerne mehr besitzt, aber durchweg weißt SB die höhere IPC Leistung auf, genau aus diesem Grund schlägt er den 990x in jedem Game, in jeder Auflösung, egal ob Single oder Dual GPU's zum Einsatz kommen.

Sollte das hier verwendete BD Stück, die tatsächliche Leistung der verfügbaren CPU's darstellen und keinerlei Fehler besitzen, die evtl. hier die Fps Werte verschlechteret haben könnten (noch kleiner Probleme mit Speichercontroller oder so), wird BD in Sachen Gaming nicht an SB vorbei ziehen können, SB ist mittlerweile nun auch schon fast ewig auf den Markt und der Nachfolger steht auch schon fast in den Startlöchern, das würde wiederum bedeuten AMD ist wie die ganzen letzten Jahre zuvor nur zweiter...sowas lässt Intel nicht dazu zwingen mal evtl. größere Innovationen zu bringen oder Produkte über den Preis zu vermarkten.

@AMD Fans ...Der letzte Absatz sind reine hypothetische Gedanken, bitte nicht gleich den Kopf wegballern.


----------



## Fatalii (1. Juli 2011)

Durch die neue Architektur und die kleiner Strukturbreite geht AMD komplett neue Wege und für ein Unternehmen wie Amd, das
in keinster Weise solche Resourcen wie Intel hat, ist das vorläufige Ergebnis ein guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
Sofern man den Werten Glauben schenken darf. Man weiß ja , dass OBR ein recht suspekter Charakter ist und man nicht alles für 
bare Münze nehmen kann.

Aber wie gesagt, wenn AMD so einen Sprung im Vergleich zu den Phenom II schafft, dann Hut ab!
Was erwartet Ihr? Dass der Bulldozer alles niederwalzt? Intelfans sagen pfui, AMDfans freuen sich und die Neutralen bleiben objektiv.
Warten wir endgültige Benchmarks und Resultate ab, wenn der Bulli raus ist!!!

Selbst wenn SB E und Ivy etwas mehr Leistung haben, AMD hat ( aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ) aufgeschlossen. Und das wollte AMD.

MfG Andy


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juli 2011)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Durch die neue Architektur und die kleiner Strukturbreite geht AMD komplett neue Wege und für ein Unternehmen wie Amd, das in keinster Weise solche Resourcen wie Intel hat, ist das vorläufige Ergebnis ein guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung.



Warum sollten das neue Wege sein? Bei den GPUs geht man diesen Weg seit Jahren. Das ist also nichts neues für AMD.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das Shrinks und neue Architekturen in der Prozessor-Entwicklung sowieso vollkommen normal sind. AMD leistet da also wirklich nichts besonderes.




Fatalii schrieb:


> Selbst wenn SB E und Ivy etwas mehr Leistung haben, AMD hat ( aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ) aufgeschlossen. Und das wollte AMD.



Ich frage mich woher diese Wahrscheinlichkeit nehmen willst? Bisher gibt es höchstens (wie im Falle dieses Threads auch) fragwürdige Benchmarks und Leaks.
Auf die wirkliche Leistungsfähigkeit von Bulldozer deutet im Moment noch rein gar nichts hin, da es praktisch nichts wirklich offizielles gibt....


----------



## patricknrw (1. Juli 2011)

abwarten was kommt....
ich glaub aber nicht das AMD es schafft endlich eine Funktionierende CPU Herzustellen, die so funktioniert wie es bei der planung angedacht war.
hat bisher auch nicht funktioniert, ich beziehe es auf den VCore und den Stromverbrauch/Nutzen. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche sollten die Phenoms mit 1,2Volt laufen, nur leider sieht man fast nur 1,4 < und das bei 45nm traurig. Dazu die Hitzeentwicklung.
OK sie werden Funktionieren 
Und ich bin der meinung das AMD die CPUs Werksübertaktet und das die dinger ständig am limit arbeiten, versucht mal eine AMD CPU zu OC'en, das ist echt so als ob die schon am anschlag wäre, 100Mhz und absturz ausser man erhöht den VCore um 0,4 (was bei Intel ein Todesurteil ist  )
meine Meinung

Sollte der Bench hier aber stimmen wird das echt spannend was mit den Preisen passiert bei Intel. und vielleicht wirds wieder ein AMD wenn alles stimmt...


----------



## Fatalii (1. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Warum sollten das neue Wege sein? Bei den GPUs  geht man diesen Weg seit Jahren. Das ist also nichts neues für AMD.
> Mal  ganz davon abgesehen, das Shrinks und neue Architekturen in der  Prozessor-Entwicklung sowieso vollkommen normal sind. AMD leistet da  also wirklich nichts besonderes.
> Ich frage mich woher diese  Wahrscheinlichkeit nehmen willst? Bisher gibt es höchstens (wie im Falle  dieses Threads auch) fragwürdige Benchmarks und Leaks.
> Auf die  wirkliche Leistungsfähigkeit von Bulldozer deutet im Moment noch rein  gar nichts hin, da es praktisch nichts wirklich offizielles  gibt....



Zu 1: Ich will damit nur sagen, dass man anhand dieser Umstände in der ersten Generation nicht das erreicht was man ursprünglich als Ziel hatte.

Zu 2: Wahrscheinlich! Ich sage nicht, dass es stimmt. Ich könnte auch sagen, aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach wird Bulldozer Schrott,
dazu gab es auch schon Andeutungen. Wie gesagt, wahrscheinlich, angedeutet usw. Ich für meinen Teil ziehe aus solchen, wenn auch 
fragwürdigen, Leaks und Vorabtests, dass Bulldozer leistungsfähiger scheint als die PhenomII. Mehr nicht. Dadurch besteht die Chance,
dass AMD augeholt hat.


Warum werden Beiträge eigentlich immer so zerissen, wenn man die eigene Einschätzung zu einem Thema äußert und sich vllt. 
optimistisch aus dem Fenster lehnt, weil man evtl. bestimmte Erwartungen hat?!

MfG Andy


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juli 2011)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Warum werden Beiträge eigentlich immer so zerissen, wenn man die eigene Einschätzung zu einem Thema äußert und sich vllt.
> optimistisch aus dem Fenster lehnt, weil man evtl. bestimmte Erwartungen hat?!



Das war doch nicht böse gemeint, und ich habe deinen Post auch nicht zerrissen.

Du schreibst deine Einschätzung zum Thema Bulldozer, ich schreibe meine Einschätzung zu deiner Einschätzung. So ist das in einem Forum


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> 2560x1600 und ordentlich AA/AF- super CPU Testumgebung!




Ich finde es eine super Testumgebung, weil man sich denkt, das sich Leute die sich diese Highend CPUs kaufen, auf ordentlichen Einstellungen zocken. Wer hat schon ein GTX580 Gespann und zockt ohne Filter..., 

Zum Test, könnte doch hinkommen, jedoch warte ich immernoch lieber auf einen Offiziellen Test ab.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juli 2011)

Und wie kommst du drauf? 

Hast du ne Ahnung, was SBE kostet, hast du ne Ahnung, welche Taktraten gebracht werden?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. Juli 2011)

Naja wenn dieser getestete Bulli (wobei es sich wohl um die erste Version handelt) unter 900 tacken kostet, lohnt es sich, sofern diese Ergebnisse stimmen. Kann aber auch wieder ein Fake sein, von einem dem langweilig war..


----------



## Verminaard (1. Juli 2011)

...und keiner weis was der wirklich leistet, da wie schon zuvor erwaehnt, ein CPU Test in einer solchen Umgebung nicht wirklich Aussagekraeftig ist....


----------



## violinista7000 (1. Juli 2011)

M4gic schrieb:


> Der Bulldozer wird sich letzten Endes mit den Prozessoren des Intel Sockel 1555 rumschlagen.
> 
> Spätestens wenn der Nachfolger des Intel 1366 veröffentlicht wird ist AMD wieder sehr sehr klein  schade drum...


 
Und wo ist das Problem? Die, die ein 1366er haben, sind die *Minderheit - *da zu teuer, die meistens haben nur 1155/1156. Und da verdient Intel mehr Geld, denn 1366er sind für normale Verbraucher ehr Status Symbole... Also, wenn AMD auf Augenhöhe mit 1155 Proz sein kann, da können wir ruhig ein Preiskampf erwarten.

Ich warte auf die Tests, und dann entscheide ich, ob ich mein erstes AMD kaufe, oder ob ich bei Intel bleibe.


----------



## Hademe (1. Juli 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> ...und keiner weis was der wirklich leistet,  da wie schon zuvor erwaehnt, ein CPU Test in einer solchen Umgebung  nicht wirklich Aussagekraeftig ist....


 

Wie halt immer bei AMD Folien.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juli 2011)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem? Die, die ein 1366er haben, sind die *Minderheit - *da zu teuer, die meistens haben nur 1155/1156. Und da verdient Intel mehr Geld, denn 1366er sind für normale Verbraucher ehr Status Symbole... Also, wenn AMD auf Augenhöhe mit 1155 Proz sein kann, da können wir ruhig ein Preiskampf erwarten.
> 
> Ich warte auf die Tests, und dann entscheide ich, ob ich mein erstes AMD kaufe, oder ob ich bei Intel bleibe.



Du scherst das über einen Kamm, was so nicht richtig ist. Die preiswerteste 1366 CPU kostet im Moment 230,-€. Das 1156 Top-Modell, der i7 870 (um in der selben Generation zu bleiben) ebenfalls. Es gibt auch genügend preiswerte 1366 Boards, die auf dem Niveau von guten 1156 Boards liegen. Wo sind das also "Status Symbole"?
1366 besteht genau so wenig nur aus einem 1000,-€ teuren Sechskerner, wie das bei Sockel 2011 der Fall sein wird. Dort wird es neben dem Topmodell einen kleineren Sechskerner und eine Vierkern-CPU geben. Da bleiben die Preise dann erstmal abzuwarten.
Der Sandy-E Vierkerner könnte (SPEKULATION) durchaus im Preisbereich des Bulldozer Topmodells liegen.
So oder so wird sich Bulldozer auch mit Sandy-E messen lassen müssen...


----------



## violinista7000 (1. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Du scherst das über einen Kamm, was so nicht richtig ist. Die preiswerteste 1366 CPU kostet im Moment 230,-€. Das 1156 Top-Modell, der i7 870 (um in der selben Generation zu bleiben) ebenfalls. Es gibt auch genügend preiswerte 1366 Boards, die auf dem Niveau von 1156 Boards liegen. Wo sind das also "Status Symbole"?
> 1366 besteht genau so wenig nur aus einem 1000,-€ teuren Sechskerner, wie das bei Sockel 2011 der Fall sein wird. Dort wird es neben dem Topmodell einen kleineren Sechskerner und eine Vierkern-CPU geben. Da bleiben die Preise dann erstmal abzuwarten.


 
Sieh mal der Markt, aber nicht unser Markt, ich meine Mediablöd & Co wo die meisten kaufen. Wie viele fertig PCs gibt es mit einem 1366er? Und wie viele gibt es mit einem 1155/56er?

Außerdem lag manchmal der 920 unter den 870, du kannst selber die Tabellen sehen... damals war teurer ein 1366er System zu bauen als ein 1156er. Also das billigste von der 1366er hat sich damals nicht so viel gelohnt, und das wir auch so bleiben wenn die 1155er Ivys da sind.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juli 2011)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Sieh mal der Markt, aber nicht unser Markt, ich meine Mediablöd & Co wo die meisten kaufen. Wie viele fertig PCs gibt es mit einem 1366er? Und wie viele gibt es mit einem 1155/56er?



Das ist natürlich richtig.

Das ändert aber absolut nichts an der Tatsache, dass sich Bulldozer in Tests und CPU Performance-Ratings, vollkommen unabhängig von möglichen Preisen, auch Sandy Bridge-E stellen muss. Bulldozer wir ständig als "Achtkerner" deklariert, und alleine aus diesem Grund wird es ständige Vergleiche zwischen Bulldozer und Intels kommenden Sechskernern geben.




> Also das billigste von der 1366er hat sich damals nicht so viel gelohnt, und das wir auch so bleiben wenn die 1155er Ivys da sind.



Woher willst du denn wissen, dass es nur 1155 Ivys geben wird????


----------



## violinista7000 (1. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich richtig.
> 
> Das ändert aber absolut nichts an der Tatsache, dass sich Bulldozer in Tests und CPU Performance-Ratings, vollkommen unabhängig von möglichen Preisen, auch Sandy Bridge-E stellen muss. Bulldozer wir ständig als "Achtkerner" deklariert, und alleine aus diesem Grund wird es ständige Vergleiche zwischen Bulldozer und Intels Sechskernern geben.



Klar, das ist außer jede Diskussion, aber wenn AMDs Marketingabteilung es richtig macht, wird es keine große Sache Intel zu schlagen. Außerdem ist es schon lange gesagt bzw. bekannt, dass ein BD Modul Leistungsbezogen etwa 1,6 Kerne entspricht - weil nur die Integereinheit doppelt ist, also es ist ein 6 Kerner Intel gegen ein 6,4 Kerner AMD 




> Woher willst du denn wissen, dass es nur 1155 Ivys geben wird????



Das habe ich nie behauptet, aber die Ivy E Proz kommen erst Q4 2012 oder so... also wir werden bald nur Ivys 1155er + SB E 1356/2011 (?) haben.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juli 2011)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Klar, das ist außer jede Diskussion, aber wenn AMDs Marketingabteilung es richtig macht, wird es keine große Sache Intel zu schlagen. Außerdem ist es schon lange gesagt bzw. bekannt, dass ein BD Modul Leistungsbezogen etwa 1,6 Kerne entspricht - weil nur die Integereinheit doppelt ist, also es ist ein 6 Kerner Intel gegen ein 6,4 Kerner AMD



Versuch das mal dem typischen "CPU-Kerne Zähler" zu erklären.
Das sieht man ja auch oft hier im Forum. Für viele ist es unabhängig von Aufbau und Kern-Leistung ein Achtkerner.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Juli 2011)

Wüsste dann gerne mal mit welchen Takt der hier angesprochene Bulli daherkommt @stock.
Denn Übertakten ist nicht jedermanns Sache.
Und selbst wenn sollte man Stromverbrauch und Abwärme im AUge behalten...das sind auch Kauffaktoren.

Aber wenn ich mit die Fanboys hier im Thread wieder ansehe "ich kaufe sowieso AMD egal wie...bla blah.." oder "der bulli war nur @ stock und der i7 @4Ghz..bla bla" kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wüsste dann gerne mal mit welchen Takt der hier angesprochene Bulli daherkommt @stock.
> Denn Übertakten ist nicht jedermanns Sache.



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Und auch das Stepping.


----------



## violinista7000 (1. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Versuch das mal dem typischen "CPU-Kerne Zähler" zu erklären.
> Das sieht man ja auch oft hier im Forum. Für viele ist es unabhängig von Aufbau und Kern-Leistung ein Achtkerner.



Ich wess, ich hab das selbe gesehen... Ich sehe es eigentlich wie ein Kern mit zwei Integereinheiten, nichts mehr...


----------



## Cosmas (1. Juli 2011)

so tach erstmal.

vorweg: /me is AMD (CPU) fan und wirds auch bleiben, etwas anderes kam und kommt mir nicht in den rechner.

klarstellung: 

1: jeder der sich etwas genauer informiert, wird feststellen das die bulldozers NICHT als 8kerner klassifiziert werden, sondern als quad cores, denn 8module 2per core !=8kerne. ergo ging hier ein quadcore gegen einen hexacore ins feld, von der sinnfreien testumgebung für einen aussagefähigen CPU test, mal ganz abgesehn. 
hier wäre wohl am besten auf "richtige" tests, von PCGH oder ähnlich qualifiziertem und aussagefähigem personal und testumgebungen zu warten, statt solchen pre officials, irgendwelche bedeutung zuzumessen und da gott und die welt reinzuinterpretieren.

2: der Bulldozer ist, von AMD angedacht, als direkter konkurrent zur aktuellen i7 serie, selbst wenn er final mit dieser nur gleichauf liegt und dies soll ja, sowohl preislich als auch leistungstechnisch so sein, hat AMD da ein heisses eisen im feuer, das trotz arg limitierter ressourcen in der R&D, nen netter erfolg ist und mich persönlich die wartezeit verschmerzen lässt.

3: egal wie, Bulldozer wird nach erscheinen meinen rechner zieren >.<


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juli 2011)

Cosmas schrieb:


> der Bulldozer ist, von AMD angedacht, als direkter konkurrent zur aktuellen i7 serie, selbst wenn er final mit dieser nur gleichauf liegt und dies soll ja, sowohl preislich als auch leistungstechnisch so sein, hat AMD da ein heisses eisen im feuer, das trotz arg limitierter ressourcen in der R&D, nen netter erfolg ist und mich persönlich die wartezeit verschmerzen lässt.



Für dich noch mal zur Klarstellung:

ES GIBT NOCH KEINE KLAREN AUSSAGEN ZUR LEISTUNG VON BULLDOZER!
Das was du machst ist spekulieren und hat nichts mit einer Klarstellung zu tun!



Cosmas schrieb:


> Egal wie, Bulldozer wird nach erscheinen meinen rechner zieren >.<



Das macht Sinn, ohne zu wissen was Bulldozer kann, sich jetzt schon dafür zu entscheiden


----------



## Cosmas (1. Juli 2011)

nö, finale leistungsangaben gibt es nicht, alles was ich gesagt habe, ist keinerlei spekulation, sondern das was von AMD angedacht ist und auch so bereits hier auf PCGH so niedergeschrieben wurde, das ist daher auch das einzige was man dazu sagen kann und mehr habe ich nicht getan, also unterlasse es gefälligst mich so anzubrüllen.

natürlich macht es sinn, sich schon vorher zu entscheiden, da ich intel nicht als prozi in meinen rechner lasse und das BD mehr power hat, als der aktuelle PH2 dürfte feststehn. sry wenn ich dir da zu konsequent bin...


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wüsste dann gerne mal mit welchen Takt der hier angesprochene Bulli daherkommt @stock.
> Denn Übertakten ist nicht jedermanns Sache.
> Und selbst wenn sollte man Stromverbrauch und Abwärme im AUge behalten...das sind auch Kauffaktoren.
> 
> Aber wenn ich mit die Fanboys hier im Thread wieder ansehe "ich kaufe sowieso AMD egal wie...bla blah.." oder "der bulli war nur @ stock und der i7 @4Ghz..bla bla" kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


 
Naja, nach allem was bisher so bekannt ist, mindestens so schnell wie der i7-990X. Je nach dem, wie viele Threads die CPU ordentlich auslasten, könnten die 4GHz sogar praktisch @stock sein, da der Turbo zuschlägt. Ist aber schwer zu sagen, da man dafür eben genau sich anschauen müsste wann wo wie der Turbo funktioniert etc etc etc. Sehr viele Ungewissheiten. 

Man kann also realistisch von einem etwa gleich großen OC bis hin zu gar keinem OC für den Bulli gehen, und je nach dem ist das Ergebnis damit eben nicht nur nicht schlecht, sondern eventuell sogar sehr gut. Aber wie gesagt, ohne mehr Informationen ist das halt alles fischen im Trüben.


----------



## Explosiv (1. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und auch das Stepping.



B0-Stepping, hätte ich in die News mit rein nehmen sollen .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Fatalii (1. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, ohne mehr Informationen ist das halt alles fischen im Trüben.



Leider...ich hätte liebend gerne mehr Input.
Aber schon interessant, dass du dich so spät zu Wort meldest Skysnake, du bist doch einer der CPU-Spezialisten hier

MfG Andy


----------



## Ezio (1. Juli 2011)

> 1: jeder der sich etwas genauer informiert, wird feststellen das die bulldozers NICHT als 8kerner klassifiziert werden, sondern als quad cores, denn 8module 2per core !=8kerne. ergo ging hier ein quadcore gegen einen hexacore ins feld, von der sinnfreien testumgebung für einen aussagefähigen CPU test, mal ganz abgesehn.


Von AMD wird er als 8-Kerner beworben.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juli 2011)

Cosmas schrieb:


> ist keinerlei spekulation, sondern das was von AMD angedacht ist und auch so bereits hier auf PCGH so niedergeschrieben wurde, das ist daher auch das einzige was man dazu sagen kann und mehr habe ich nicht getan, also unterlasse es gefälligst mich so anzubrüllen.



Ach so. Du meinst, dass alle gleakten Folien und "Informationen" von AMD kamen und so angedacht waren. Etwas naiv.
In den Berichten auf PCGH wird oft genug darauf hingewiesen, dass die Angaben spekulativ sind.

Außerdem frage ich mich, wie man schriftlich jemanden anbrüllen will....


----------



## Cosmas (1. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ach so. Du meinst, dass alle gleakten Folien und "Informationen" von AMD kamen und so angedacht waren. Etwas naiv.
> In den Berichten auf PCGH wird oft genug darauf hingewiesen, dass die Angaben spekulativ sind.
> 
> Außerdem frage ich mich, wie man schriftlich jemanden anbrüllen will....



richtig und falsch, ich beziehe mich auf die folien die auf den roadmaps/developerveranstaltungen (und damit von AMD kommen ) basieren und da die verschiedenen modelle gegen entsprechende i7 modelle stellen, da das topmodell gegen den i7 2600k. was die preise betrifft, ist eine CPU die gleichauf ist oder als direkte konkurrenz betrachtet wird, wenn sie teurer gehandelt wird, wohl weniger konkurrenzfähig, zumal amd immer eher etwas günstiger war oder das bessere P/L bot.

@anbrüllen, ganze sätze in grossschreibung verfassen, mit ausrufezeichen garniernen und persönlich adressiern, wird gemeinhin so betrachtet.

@ 8core, erstmal is das marketing, mehr kerne is halt immer besser... wenn son teil dann tatsache auf den markt kommt, mit den dann 16integercores, wirds erst wirklich interessant... zuerst dürfte das aber eher für den servermarkt gelten.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juli 2011)

Fatalii schrieb:


> Leider...ich hätte liebend gerne mehr Input.
> Aber schon interessant, dass du dich so spät zu Wort meldest Skysnake, du bist doch einer der CPU-Spezialisten hier
> 
> MfG Andy


 
Sorry, gestern meinte die Wohnung über mir zu brennen, da hatte ich eher nicht den Nerv für hier


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Juli 2011)

Cosmas schrieb:


> richtig und falsch, ich beziehe mich auf die folien die auf den roadmaps/developerveranstaltungen (und damit von AMD kommen ) basieren und da die verschiedenen modelle gegen entsprechende i7 modelle stellen, da das topmodell gegen den i7 2600k. was die preise betrifft, ist eine CPU die gleichauf ist oder als direkte konkurrenz betrachtet wird, wenn sie teurer gehandelt wird, wohl weniger konkurrenzfähig, zumal amd immer eher etwas günstiger war oder das bessere P/L bot.
> 
> @anbrüllen, ganze sätze in grossschreibung verfassen, mit ausrufezeichen garniernen und persönlich adressiern, wird gemeinhin so betrachtet.
> 
> @ 8core, erstmal is das marketing, mehr kerne is halt immer besser... wenn son teil dann tatsache auf den markt kommt, mit den dann 16integercores, wirds erst wirklich interessant... zuerst dürfte das aber eher für den servermarkt gelten.


 
Das 8 Kern Gelaber von AMD ist genauso Marketing wie alles was im Vorfeld an Roadmaps/developersachen rausgegeben wird.
Was zählt ist auf dem Platz.
Du nimmst das eine für bare Münze, wenn man dir allerdings mit Agrumenten von der gleichen Firma kommt, welche dir nicht passen, ist es Marketing. 

Sollte der beste AMD Bulldozer besser sein als der i7-2600K wird er auch teurer sein.
Wenn er schlechter sein sollte wird er billiger sein. Das macht der Markt. Das bessere P/L Verhältnis - heißt bei den meisten AMD Nutzern immer nur das AMD billiger ist, nicht aber das da auch weniger Leistung drinsteckt. 
Und wenn man dann über Leistung reden will heißt es "die braucht man eh nicht". 

AMD ist auch kein bamherziger Samariter, es ist eine Firma, die auch nur dein Geld will. 

Was weitaus wichtiger ist als ob den BUlldozer 2-3% zum i7-2600k fehlen ist mmn andere Fakten wie Abwärme, Leistungsaufnahme, Übertaktbarkeit.
Und da machen die 1,4V, die bisher gehandelt werden kein gutes Bild.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Juli 2011)

Cosmas schrieb:


> zumal amd immer eher etwas günstiger war oder das bessere P/L bot.


 Stimmt so gar nicht.
Aber das solltest du als AMD Juenger wissen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Sorry, gestern meinte die Wohnung über mir zu  brennen, da hatte ich eher nicht den Nerv für hier


 
Frechheit von der Wohnung? Hast die wenigstens verklagt oder so?


----------



## Cosmas (1. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das 8 Kern Gelaber von AMD ist genauso  Marketing wie alles was im Vorfeld an Roadmaps/developersachen  rausgegeben wird.
> Was zählt ist auf dem Platz.
> Du nimmst das eine  für bare Münze, wenn man dir allerdings mit Agrumenten von der gleichen  Firma kommt, welche dir nicht passen, ist es Marketing.



ich nehme nichts, was sich nicht offiziell und mehrfach bestätigt sieht,  für bare münze, sondern bezog mich nur auf das was bisher direkt von  amd veröffentlicht wurde, das sich dabei alles im marketingbereich  abspielt ist mir durchaus bewusst, zeigt aber immerhin tendenzen auf,  was davon letztlich bleibt...wird man sehn wenns soweit ist, das gilt  für positionierungen, genauso wie für kerncounter.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Sollte der beste AMD Bulldozer besser sein als der i7-2600K wird er auch teurer sein.
> Wenn  er schlechter sein sollte wird er billiger sein. Das macht der Markt.  Das bessere P/L Verhältnis - heißt bei den meisten AMD Nutzern immer nur  das AMD billiger ist, nicht aber das da auch weniger Leistung  drinsteckt.
> Und wenn man dann über Leistung reden will heißt es "die braucht man eh nicht".



leistung ist relativ, wenn der preis es mitspiegelt und man ob der  tatsache weiss und damit leben kann. niemand braucht mörderleistung,  wenn er sie nicht effektiv nutzen kann/will/muss, das für sich zu  entscheiden und dann zu sparen ist nichts verwerfliches.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> AMD ist auch kein bamherziger Samariter, es ist eine Firma, die auch nur dein Geld will.



schon klar, mein geld können se dann gerne haben.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Was  weitaus wichtiger ist als ob den BUlldozer 2-3% zum i7-2600k fehlen ist  mmn andere Fakten wie Abwärme, Leistungsaufnahme, Übertaktbarkeit.
> Und da machen die 1,4V, die bisher gehandelt werden kein gutes Bild.



übertaktbarkeit, würde ich mal ganz dezent, als das letzte allgemeine  verkaufsargument betrachten, rohleistung pro takt ist da viel wichtiger, denn wir reden hier nicht nur von PCGH gamern und overclockern, hier gehts um den ganzen markt.
solange sich das im rahmen hält@ abwärme und co. und PH2 nicht  übertrifft, besser unterschreitet, sind aktuelle netzteil und  kühllösungen mehr als ausreichend und können sogar nahezu "silent"  realisiert werden. da mach ich mir persönlich auch eher weniger gedanken  drum. 1.4v is halt auch nur spekulation die auf e-samples basiern und  da meist das B0. 

alles in allem abwarten und der dinge harren die da kommen.

persönlich sage ich nur, für mich, als AMD fanboi, wird der BD prozi der  wahl, da er wohl definitiv mehr dampf haben wird, als ein PH2 und ich  es AMD gönne, INTEL zumindest mal nen paar backpfeiffen zu verpassen,  sei es nur drum AMD, mal wieder schwarze zahlen schreiben zu lassen,  damit auch wieder mehr kohle in die verbesserung und generelle R&D  gepumport werden kann.

@burning wohnung: ich hoffe deine ist nun nicht noch in mitleidenschaft gezogen worden und nun total verwässert und so?

@ P/L mir ist zumindest seit dem k5 kein fall bekannt, bei dem AMD teurer war (diese dusselich angeblichen uber-prozis der FX serien, genau wie intels aktuelle 990er, mal ausgenommen) und in der P/L gabs oftmals den sieg, nur in der letzten zeit eben nicht so wirklich, zumindest relativ betrachtet.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juli 2011)

> der Bulldozer ist, von AMD angedacht, als direkter konkurrent zur aktuellen i7 serie, *selbst wenn er final mit dieser nur gleichauf liegt und dies soll ja, sowohl preislich als auch leistungstechnisch so sein,* hat AMD da ein heisses eisen im feuer, das trotz arg limitierter ressourcen in der R&D, nen netter erfolg ist und mich persönlich die wartezeit verschmerzen lässt.





Cosmas schrieb:


> ich nehme nichts, was sich nicht offiziell und mehrfach bestätigt sieht,  für bare münze, sondern bezog mich nur auf das was bisher direkt von  amd veröffentlicht wurde, das sich dabei alles im marketingbereich  abspielt ist mir durchaus bewusst, zeigt aber immerhin tendenzen auf,  was davon letztlich bleibt...wird man sehn wenns soweit ist, das gilt  für positionierungen, genauso wie für kerncounter.



So, so. Wo ist denn deine Aussage aus dem ersten Quote (die unterstrichene) mehrfach offiziell bestätigt worden?
Diese News von offizieller AMD-Seite würde ich gerne sehen, insbesondere auf die Leistung bezogen.




> @anbrüllen, ganze sätze in grossschreibung verfassen, mit ausrufezeichen garniernen und persönlich adressiern, wird gemeinhin so betrachtet.



Nein, das bedeutet lediglich, dass man etwas groß schreibt um einen Sachverhalt deutlicher herauszustellen....


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Juli 2011)

@Cosmas:
Folgendes Szenario:
Intel i5-2500k kostet 160€, i7-2600k 240€
Bulldozer kommt raus. Topmodel 230-250€, je nach Händler(ist ja gefragt wie sau ne? )  
Er ist im Schnitt 5% langsamer, verbraucht 10% mehr Strom, wird dadurch auch wärmer, hatte ne schlechtere Pro Takt Leistung und lässt sich dazu weniger weit stabil übertakten.
Und den würdest du dann kaufen?
Sorry dann ist dir nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Juli 2011)

Cosmas schrieb:


> @ P/L mir ist zumindest seit dem k5 kein fall bekannt, bei dem AMD teurer war (diese dusselich angeblichen uber-prozis der FX serien, genau wie intels aktuelle 990er, mal ausgenommen) und in der P/L gabs oftmals den sieg, nur in der letzten zeit eben nicht so wirklich, zumindest relativ betrachtet.


 
Wieso willst du hier die FX Serie rausnehmen?
Das war eine Zeit wo AMD klar besser war als Intel und da hat halt AMD die teuersten CPU's gehabt. Weit weit weg von optimaler Preis/Leistung.

Und deine Aussage war, das AMD eh guenstiger war oder das bessere Preis/Leistungsverhaeltniss hatte.

Bleib doch bei irgendeiner Aussage.

Auch wenn mir das nicht zustehen mag darueber zu urteilen, aber wenn du so sehr auf Preis/Leistung achtest, wieso ist dann Intel keine Alternative fuer dich?
Momentan mit dem Sandy machen die doch alles richtig.


----------



## Cosmas (1. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> So, so. Wo ist denn deine Aussage aus dem ersten Quote (die unterstrichene) mehrfach offiziell bestätigt worden?
> Diese News von offizieller AMD-Seite würde ich gerne sehen, insbesondere auf die Leistung bezogen.



sry, aber da sag ich mal frech, lies den 2ten quote nochmal genauer, stell ihn in relation zum ersten und such dir entsprechende sachen selber raus.

(hint: "soll ja so sein" ist nicht gleich "das ist so" ) bezug ist daher wieder im2ten zitat zu suchen...




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, das bedeutet lediglich, dass man etwas groß schreibt um einen Sachverhalt deutlicher herauszustellen....



dann betont man eher einzelne worte, zb. "KEINE" alles andere gilt gemeinhin als unhöflich.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juli 2011)

Cosmas schrieb:


> *ich nehme nichts, was sich nicht offiziell und mehrfach bestätigt sieht,  für bare münze, sondern bezog mich nur auf das was bisher direkt von  amd veröffentlicht wurde*



Also dann bitte. Wo ist bestätigt worden, dass Bulldozer so schnell sein soll wie Intels Sandy Bridge?

Deine gesamte Argumentation in diesem Thread ist irgendwie sehr widersprüchlich.


----------



## Cosmas (1. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also dann bitte. Wo ist bestätigt worden, dass Bulldozer so schnell sein soll wie Intels Sandy Bridge, was ja laut deiner eigenen Aussage so sein soll?



sry, aber da du es nicht verstehen willst... nochmal für dich auf deutsch: alles was von AMD bisher kam, aber immerhin vom AMD selbst, ist das material auf das ich mich beziehe und wenn du lesen würdest, was ich schreibe, statt was du sehen willst, hättest du verstanden das es marketing ist, aber das einzige was überhaupt geeignet ist, ansatzweise aussagefähige tendenzenzielle vermutungen in punkto leistung/gegenstellung zu intelmodellen und damit auch preislicher relation anzustellen, da nichts offizielles existiert und ich keine offiziellen aussagen getroffen habe und auch gar nicht dazu in der lage bin, selbst wenn ich es wäre, gäbs da sicher ein paar hindernisse wie NDA und co. diese ganzen "tests" mit e-samples und geleakte teile von irgendwelchen fragwürdigen sites, haben für mich null relevanz. 

alles weitere wenn das teil da ist und in vernünftiger umgebung getestet wurde.

@goldenmic: ja mir ist nicht zu helfen, besonders nicht von leuten, die meinen mir ungefragt helfen zu müssen und mir fiktive szenarien, als "argumentation" um die ohren haun. sry, klingt bissel evil, sollte aber damit klar zu verstehn sein.
 übertaktung, das sag ich nochmal, ist für mich kein argument. alles andere, wenns im rahmen meines ermessens liegt, wird gekauft.

@ P/L: fx und EE's, gehören nicht zum massenmarkt, das sind luxus prozis, die daher, völlig durchs raster fallen und keinerlei berechtigung zur berücksichtigung, im normalen bereich haben. bei dem was übrig bleibt, trifft meine aussage. ein vergleich zu den massen highend modellen, ist quasi nur insofern aussagefähig, um ihre existenz, als auch den teils absurden preis zu rechtfertigen. 
intel, das sag ich nochmal ganz deutlich, kommt mir nicht in die kiste, selbst wenn sie mal "alles richtig" machen, quasi monopolisten, die ihre marktdominaz noch ausweiten, indem sie über ihre vertriebspartner und gehörigem druck, sowie finanziellen zugeständnissen, gegenüber vertrieben und partnern, der konkurrenz wasser abgraben, das sie dringend bräuchten, sind mit lächerlichen 1.2mrd oder was das waren, für die jahre nicht aufzuwiegen, ausserdem hab ich eh nen faible für underdogs.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (1. Juli 2011)

Wenn diese Benches stimmen , dann ist der BD dem SB klar unterlegen in Games ...


----------



## mikee (1. Juli 2011)

> Wenn diese Benches stimmen , dann ist der BD dem SB klar unterlegen in Games ...


Yep, sieht so aus.
Gut ist der SB 2600K so günstig geworden.
Denn AMD scheint sich gegen Intel leistungsmässig nicht mehr durchzusetzen.


----------



## Memphys (1. Juli 2011)

Hmm, woran seht ihr das jetzt? Am B0-ES?

Vor allem da das Teil noch ähnlich schnell war wie der 990X, der auch so in etwa, gleichauf mit dem 2600k liegt. Wobei das auch wieder nur spekulation in schall und Rauch ist. Trotzdem denke Ich, das die alle !etwa! gleich schnell laufen werden und evtl. mit Sandy-E ein Konkurrent auftaucht (der Quad, nicht die Hexacores, die werden mit Sicherheit wieder astronomisch teuer), wobei ich das nicht glaube, zumindest im Hinblick auf P/L wird das nix, wenn man sich mal anschaut was 2011 so im Chipsatz haben soll (PCIe 3.0, Quadchannel usw usf.). Ich denke das sie bis zum ersten Quartal 2012 etwa gleichauf liegen werden (je nachdem was noch so an höher getakteten Modellen kommt, von beiden Seiten) und dann alles von Ivy bzw. BD2 abhängt.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juli 2011)

Ok dann fangen wir mal an:




Cosmas schrieb:


> vorweg: /me is AMD (CPU) fan und wirds auch bleiben, etwas anderes kam und kommt mir nicht in den rechner.



Das sagt alles aus über die Argumentation die da noch von dir kommen würde....



> klarstellung:
> 
> jeder der sich etwas genauer informiert, wird feststellen das die bulldozers NICHT als 8kerner klassifiziert werden, sondern als quad cores, denn 8module 2per core !=8kerne. ergo ging hier ein quadcore gegen einen hexacore ins feld, von der sinnfreien testumgebung für einen aussagefähigen CPU test, mal ganz abgesehn.
> hier wäre wohl am besten auf "richtige" tests, von PCGH oder ähnlich qualifiziertem und aussagefähigem personal und testumgebungen zu warten, statt solchen pre officials, irgendwelche bedeutung zuzumessen und da gott und die welt reinzuinterpretieren.



AMD bewirbt Bulldozer in Folien SEHR WOHL als Achtkerner:

AMD Bulldozer: Acht CPUs ab Juni 2011, angebliche neue Benchmarks - Update: Launch am 11. Juni? - Bildergalerie - 2011/03/Bulldozer-Launch-E3-01.png

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/medium/2011/03/Bulldozer-Launch-E3-02.png





> selbst wenn er final mit dieser nur gleichauf liegt und dies soll ja, sowohl preislich als auch leistungstechnisch so sein



Gerücht



> *hat* AMD da ein heisses eisen im feuer



Mutmaßung



> , das trotz arg limitierter ressourcen in der R&D, nen netter erfolg *ist*



Mutmaßung. Woher willst du das wissen?



> alles was ich gesagt habe, ist keinerlei spekulation



Siehe die drei Punkte vorher.



> , sondern das was von AMD angedacht ist und auch so bereits hier auf PCGH so niedergeschrieben wurde, das ist daher auch das einzige was man dazu sagen kann und mehr habe ich nicht getan



Nein, du hast wild in der Gegend herum spekuliert:

"heißes Eisen im Feuer...." etc.



Cosmas schrieb:


> alles was von AMD bisher kam, aber immerhin vom AMD selbst, ist das material auf das ich mich beziehe und wenn du lesen würdest, was ich schreibe, statt was du sehen willst



Welches Material? Das einzig gesicherte von AMD ist, dass Bulldozer später kommt und 350$ kosten wird.
Außerdem hast du hier bis jetzt noch nichts angegeben auf das du dich beziehst


----------



## Cosmas (1. Juli 2011)

sry cook, aber 





> cook, seite 2 zum user AMD: "Mit Leuten die einen solchen Nickname haben macht es eigentlich keinen Sinn über AMD/Intel CPUs zu diskutieren, aber ok"



mit leuten, die sich quasi als intel fanbois darstellen, und anderen aufgrund von aussagen oder namensgebungen, die diskussionswürdigkeit absprechen wollen, dazu nur lesen was sie lesen wollen, aussagen aus dem kontext reissen und wild heruminterpretiern, um aussagen ihrer meinung anzupassen, will ich auch nicht weiter diskutiern.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juli 2011)

Cosmas schrieb:


> sry cook, aber
> 
> mit leuten, die sich quasi als intel fanbois darstellen, und anderen aufgrund von aussagen oder namensgebungen, die diskussionswürdigkeit absprechen wollen, dazu nur lesen was sie lesen wollen, aussagen aus dem kontext reissen und wild heruminterpretiern, um aussagen ihrer meinung anzupassen, will ich auch nicht weiter diskutiern.



1. Bin ich kein Intel F...... Ich kaufe prinzipiell das, was am meisten Leistung hat, egal von welchem Hersteller. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich es in Foren-Diskussion wirklich verabscheue, wenn User andere User als "F......." hinstellen. Ein furchtbar infantiles Wort das verboten werden sollte, und das viel über die Leute aussagt, die es verwenden.

2. Wenn jemand den Nickname "AMD" hat dann dürfte klar sein, dass er vornehmlich Pro-AMD argumentieren wird, was ja beim User AMD auch der Fall war.

3. Du stellst heir in diesem Thread Behauptungen auf, wie das Bulldozer ein netter Erfolg ist. Wenn jemand dagegen argumentiert, dann stellst du es so hin, als würde man dich nicht verstehen, oder nur das lesen würde, was man lesen möchte. Ich habe DEINE Aussagen zitiert und sie kommentiert. Nichts mehr und nichts weniger. Und diese Aussagen deinerseits sind recht eindeutig, und nicht missverständlich. Und wenn es dir nicht passt, wenn Leute irgendetwas darüber sagen, oder dich möglicherweise falsch verstehen, dann denke doch einfach vorher mal nach was du da schreibst.

Aber genug davon btt


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Juli 2011)

Warum ist man automatisch ein intel fanboy, nur weil man AMD nicht gottgleich in den Himmel lobt?


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juli 2011)

Können wir den Kindergarten einstellen?


----------



## XE85 (1. Juli 2011)

Bitte wieder etwas runterkommen und sachlich bleiben, danke

@Topic ... Diese Auflösung kombiniert mit hohen AA und AF Werten ist komplett ungeeignet um einen sinn vollenVergleich der CPU Leistung zu machen. Allerdings scheinen Dirt2 und Hawx2 zumindest beim BD trotzdem CPU limitiert zu sein. Was wiederum darauf hindeuted das in Spielen intel auch weiterhin vorne liegen dürfte. Zumal der 990X aktuell ja nicht der schnellste Prozessor für Spiele ist sondern der 2600k.

mfg


----------



## PsychoQeeny (1. Juli 2011)

Cosmas schrieb:


> sry cook, aber
> 
> mit leuten, die sich quasi als intel fanbois darstellen, und anderen aufgrund von aussagen oder namensgebungen, die diskussionswürdigkeit absprechen wollen, dazu nur lesen was sie lesen wollen, aussagen aus dem kontext reissen und wild heruminterpretiern, um aussagen ihrer meinung anzupassen, will ich auch nicht weiter diskutiern.



Cook2211 ist mit sicherheit kein Intel Fanboy , er verteidigt AMD sehr oft gegen "wirkliche" Fanboys  (aber das kannst du ja nicht wissen).

Die einzigen Fakten zum BD sind zur zeit -->

Er wird als 4-6-8 Core beworben, pro Modul 2 Cores
Er hat eine schlechtere Pro Takt Leistung als SB
Er ist Langsamer in Games als ein 990X der wiederum Langsamer als SB ist 
Er wird nicht vor August auf den Markt geschmissen
BD2 wird zwingend ein neues Board fordern

Wenn ich mir die ganzen Fakten anschau , versteh ich nicht wie man auf den BD1 wartet kann ... BD2 würde ich verstehn


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juli 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Allerdings scheinen Dirt2 und Hawx2 zumindest beim BD trotzdem CPU limitiert zu sein. Was wiederum darauf hindeuted das in Spielen intel auch weiterhin vorne liegen dürfte. Zumal der 990X aktuell ja nicht der schnellste Prozessor für Spiele ist sondern der 2600k.



Ich sehe eigentlich auch nur diese beiden Benches plus Resident Evil aufgrund der sehr hohen Framerates als halbwegs aussagekräftig in dieser Tabelle.
Und das würde dann zumindest in Games nicht so gut aussehen für den Bulldozer, vorausgesetzt diese Tabelle "stimmt"



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Cook2211 ist mit sicherheit kein Intel Fanboy , er verteidigt AMD sehr oft gegen "wirkliche" Fanboys  (aber das kannst du ja nicht wissen).



Danke



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die ganzen Fakten anschau , versteh ich nicht wie man auf den BD1 wartet kann ... BD2 würde ich verstehn



Ich persönlich würde auch eher auf BD2 warten


----------



## Cosmas (1. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Warum ist man automatisch ein intel fanboy, nur weil man AMD nicht gottgleich in den Himmel lobt?


 
warum ist man nicht diskussionfähig oder würdig, nur weil man favorisierende namensgebung oder aussagen hat?
jemanden derart herabzuwürdigen, hat nunmal den bitteren beigeschmack, von ebenfalls parteilicher voreingenommenheit und darf daher auch, zumindest spekulativ, so benannt werden.
schön zu sehn, wie einige gleich darauf anspringen

@cook: zwischen diskussion und tatsachen/aussagenverdrehung, besteht ein gewaltiger unterschied. lesen und verstehen, sind bei dir entweder vorsätzlich oder aus unvermögen, scheinbar nicht sehr ausgeprägt. ich kann gar keine "ist" behauptungen treffen, da ein "ist" gegenüber einem "soll"* noch gar nicht existiert. möchtest du das ich dir den unterschied zwischen "ist" = aktuelle tatsache und "soll" wie man es gerne hätte (AMD) oder erwartet/sich vorstellt (heisses eisen usw. ) noch mal erklären?

btt pls.



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Cook2211 ist mit sicherheit kein Intel Fanboy  , er verteidigt AMD sehr oft gegen "wirkliche" Fanboys  (aber das  kannst du ja nicht wissen).
> 
> Die einzigen Fakten zum BD sind zur zeit -->
> 
> ...


 
ok, das mag sein, ich lese zwar so einiges, zum schreiben hab ich mich eben erst heute angemeldet und ich lese und weiss sicher nicht alles...^^

zu deinen fakten: 
bewerben ok, kann man so stehn lassen, aber der rest ist doch nach wie vor nur spekulation die auf hörensagen, halbgarem und vorserienkram basiert, statt wie zb. von PCGH gewohnt vernünftig getestet zu sein.
neues board hingegen für den BD2 find ich auch bissel umständlich, jedoch wer den 1sten hat und zufrieden ist, rüstet nur im extremfall auf direkte nachfolger um, das sind einfach zuwenige, um signifikante unterschiede zu machen.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juli 2011)

Cosmas schrieb:


> @cook: zwischen diskussion und tatsachen/aussagenverdrehung, besteht ein gewaltiger unterschied. lesen und verstehen, sind bei dir entweder vorsätzlich oder aus unvermögen, scheinbar nicht sehr ausgeprägt. btt pls.



Dafür brauchst du noch lange nicht beleidigend zu werden. Das war ich dir gegenüber auch nicht


----------



## XE85 (1. Juli 2011)

@All .... Wenn ihr nicht bald von der persönlichen Ebene runter kommt muss ich Punkte verteilen. Also bitte. Sich gegenseitig als Fanboy der jeweils anderen Firma zu beschimpfen ist doch kein Diskussionsniveau.

mfg


----------



## PsychoQeeny (1. Juli 2011)

Cosmas schrieb:


> aber der rest ist doch nach wie vor nur spekulation die auf hörensagen, halbgarem und vorserienkram basiert, statt wie zb. von PCGH gewohnt vernünftig getestet zu sein.
> neues board hingegen für den BD2 find ich auch bissel umständlich, jedoch wer den 1sten hat und zufrieden ist, rüstet nur im extremfall auf direkte nachfolger um, das sind einfach zuwenige, um signifikante unterschiede zu machen.



Nö ... es sind schon B1 exemplare draussen (PCGH hat auch schon BD testen können) , nur mussten sich die besitzer an die NDA halten .
Welche scheinbar durch die Gezeigten Benches von ORB und PC´Tuning gelockert wurden .
SuperPI *min*. 20% Langsamer als SB (Pro Takt oder Kern Leistung)  
Games 2% - 20% langsamer als GT , und das PcTuning es auf sehr hohen Grafikdetails getestet hat , ist das Glück für BD (weil sonst wäre die Schere viel weiter auseinander)

Ich ahne das es so Kommen wird wie beim PH1 , und es erst der BD2 schafft wirklich was zu stämmen ...(wo Intel dann steht , naja)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Juli 2011)

Zwischen Intel und AMD liegt der unterschied, Intel bringt in kürzester zeit verschieden Plattformen raus:
Sandy-Bridge ------> Sandy-Bridge-E ------> Ivy-Bridge ----> Haswell
Wobei dazwischen kein Jahr liegt. Was bei AMD nicht der Fall ist. 
Man nennt so was auch Kundenfreundlicher nicht wie bei Intel, reine Verwirrung. 

@Tropic
Angaben zur CPU wären deutlich von Vorteil. Der Benchmark wirkt für mich nicht so glaubwürdig, daher Abwarten denn bald ist es so weit.
@PsychoQeeny manche habe noch alte oder günstige Hardware drin die auf BD1 warten und BD2 überspringen.


----------



## XE85 (1. Juli 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Sandy-Bridge ------> Sandy-Bridge-E ------> Ivy-Bridge ----> Haswell
> Wobei dazwischen kein Jahr liegt. Was bei AMD nicht der Fall ist.
> Man nennt so was auch Kundenfreundlicher nicht wie bei Intel, reine Verwirrung.



Ich würde eher sagen man nennt es Fortschritt. Zudem was du hier aufgzählt hast sind zum einen Codenamen für CPU Architekturen, nicht für Plattformen und zum anderen wie gesagt Codenamen, diese sind  ohnehin nicht für Kunden bestimmt. Zwischen neuen CPU Architekturen liegen zudem immer 2 Jahre - siehe Tick Tock Modell.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juli 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Zwischen Intel und AMD liegt der unterschied, Intel bringt in kürzester zeit verschieden Plattformen raus:
> Sandy-Bridge ------> Sandy-Bridge-E ------> Ivy-Bridge ----> Haswell
> Wobei dazwischen kein Jahr liegt. Was bei AMD nicht der Fall ist.
> Man nennt so was auch Kundenfreundlicher nicht wie bei Intel, reine Verwirrung.


SB Januar 2011 -> SBE Q4, oder eher Q1 2012 -> Ivy Bridge Q1/Q2 2012 -> Haswell 2013 irgendwann

Also als kürzeste Zeit würde ich das nicht unbedingt nennen. Nur zwischen SBE und IB liegt recht wenig Zeit, bedient aber auch unterschiedliche Märkte. Die Desktop Version von SBE ist ja wirklich nur ein Abfallprodukt mehr nicht.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (1. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Die Desktop Version von SBE ist ja wirklich nur ein Abfallprodukt mehr nicht.



Demnach kommt von AMD nur Abfall ? ... hmm alles klar


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juli 2011)

....

ALLE SBE die für den Desktop kommen sollen am "Anfang" (wie lange dieser "Anfang" auch immer sein mag) sind teildefekte Chips. Was ist das sonst als ein Abfallprodukt eines anderen? Es ist halt Resteverwertung, mehr nicht. Gut Prestige noch, aber der Markt war für 1366 und den Hexa schon sehr klein, der für SBE wird nochmals deutlich kleiner sein, das SB einfach verdammt gut ist...


----------



## Cosmas (1. Juli 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Demnach kommt von AMD nur Abfall ? ... hmm alles klar



das wohl kaum, nur das es AMD einfach an marktanteilen, gewinnbringendem umsatz und damit ressourcen mangelt, eine derartige entwicklung auch nur ansatzweise so mitzumachen, dasse mit dem BD einen wenigstens konkurrenzfähigen prozi bringen können und dazu die atm quasi konkurrenzlose APU garde, grenzt da schon fast an ein wunder, hat ja auch gedauert und könnte schon fast wieder zu spät sein^^


----------



## thescythe (1. Juli 2011)

Falls AMD mal irgendwann so ein Abfallprodukt in petto haben, dann hätten sie auch 20% Marktanteil 

Aber man weiß ja von wem diese Aussage kommt ^^

Hoffentlich verschwindet AMD bald aus dem CPU-Markt, hätte nämlich einen Vorteil, dass Niveau in Hardware-Foren wäre besser 

Aber eins muss man den Ehrenamtlichen Mitarbeitern lassen, sie sind unermüdlich und verteidigen ihre Lieblingsfirma bis aufs Blut 

Weiter so


----------



## Verminaard (1. Juli 2011)

thescythe schrieb:


> Hoffentlich verschwindet AMD bald aus dem CPU-Markt, hätte nämlich einen Vorteil, dass Niveau in Hardware-Foren wäre besser



Dafuer das Intel nicht eine einzigartige Stellung am CPU Markt hat, nehme ich die paar nervenden Leute in diversen Foren gerne in kauf.

Will mir gar nicht ausmalen, was waere wenn nur Intel CPU's anbieten wuerde.
Fuer uns Endkunden nicht gerade toll.

Obwohl ich persoenlich momentan Intel CPU's verbaut habe, hoffe ich doch stark, das AMD endlich mal einen ordentlichen Hammerprozessor zaubert.
Entweder gibts dann einen Preiskampf oder ein paar Schritte nach vorne. Waere beides fuer uns Kunden gut.
Und gegen ein AMD System haette ich auch nichts 
Wobei, da muss ersmtal auch der Softwaremarkt hinterherkommen.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juli 2011)

Hä? 

Wo sag ich damit etwas über die Qualität des Chips an sich aus?

Es sind aber halt nur Resteverwertung. Wenn man die Dinger nicht für den Desktop bringen würde, würden Sie wahrscheinlich komplett auf dem Müll landen, oder in einer SuperMega Sparversion herhalten müssen. Die Desktop SBE sind nicht der Grund dafür, das man diesen Chip baut. Man nimmt es nur mit, wobei da wohl kaum große Gewinne mit diesen zu erwarten sind, die die Entwicklungskosten rechtfertigen würden, wenn es die Xeons nicht geben würde. Der Markt ist extrem klein für so eine Desktop CPU. Die Masse wird über 1155, und da vor allem im Mobile Bereich gemacht. Desktop ist nicht mehr das Wichtigste für Intel oder AMD. Man nimmt es halt mit, das wars aber auch. Es entstehen ja geringe Zusatzkosten. Der Chip an sich ist ja schon mehr oder weniger da.

Was gibt es daran falsch zu verstehen? Oder empfindest du ein Topmodell eines Chips als 1A Ware, wenn 1/4 bzw 1/2 des Chips nicht funktionieren? Also ich würde das nicht als 1A Produkt bezeichnen, sondern eben als Resteverwertung/Abfallprodukt im Sinne von es fällt eben bei der normalen Produktion mit ab  und ermöglicht die Resteverwertung...

Wenn man etwas falsch verstehen will, wird man dies auch.


----------



## XE85 (1. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Oder empfindest du ein Topmodell eines Chips als  1A Ware, wenn 1/4 bzw 1/2 des Chips nicht funktionieren?



Solange der Chip seine Garantierten Features hat, so geliefert wird wie angegeben und so läuft wie es garantiert wird ist es als 1A Ware zu bezeichnen. Ob jetzt da noch etwas zusätzlich dran ist, ist für den Endkunden völlig irrelevant, solange wie gesagt der Chip tut was garantiert wird. Deiner definition nach müssten auch alle Zambezis Abfallprodukte sein weil nur einer der 4 HT Links funktioniert.

Zudem woher kommt eigentlich diese Behauptung alle Desktop SBe wären Abfallprodukte? Das die Quadcores teildeaktivierte 6 Kerner sind, ok durchaus möglich, aber das die 6 Kerner auch keine eigene Fertigung haben bezweifle ich.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juli 2011)

Warum sollten die 6 Kerner ne eigene Fertigung haben? 

Wenn dann die 4 Kerner. Denn jeder teildefekte 8 Kerner kannste als 6 Kerner vermarkten. Beim 4 Kerner lohnt sich da schon ein eigener DIE unter umständen, wobei nichts dazu bekannt ist. Kannst ja 50% der Recheneinheiten einsparen und wahrscheinlich auch 50% Cache. Da steigt die Yeald-Rate schon gut an, und man bekommt gut mehr Chips auf den Wafer. 

Ein nativer 6 Kerner macht da eher wenig Sinn meiner Auffassung nach.


----------



## avanar (1. Juli 2011)

was ist denn zur zeit das beste preis leistungsverhältnis bei processoren?


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juli 2011)

Naja, kommt drauf an, was du machen willst, aber da ich mal davon ausgehen, dass du hauptsächlich zocken willst, wohl die Sockel 1155 CPUs von Intel.

Also gerade der i5-2500(k) und der i7-2600(k) sind richtig gut was Preis/Leistung angeht. Da kommt AMD nicht ran. 

Wenn du viel Wert auf Multithread/Programm legst, ist aber der X6 noch einen Blick wert. Man muss halt schauen, wie da die Preise sind. Sind in letzter Zeit massiv nach unten gegangen, daher eventuell wieder interessant, auch bei Games. Man muss halt immer die aktuellen Preise anschauen. Da hat sich sehr viel getan in den letzten Wochen.

Mit dem 2500(k) und dem 2600(k) kann man aber eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Die bieten schon ne Bombenleistung.


----------



## thescythe (1. Juli 2011)

Jedes mal wenn ich P/L Lese, weiß ich das er erst den Preis wissen will und dann die Leistung - Ergo wat billiges ^^

Wenn jemand nach der Leistung fragen würde, hieße es ja L/P


----------



## michelthemaster (1. Juli 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso willst du hier die FX Serie rausnehmen?
> Das war eine Zeit wo AMD klar besser war als Intel und da hat halt AMD die teuersten CPU's gehabt. Weit weit weg von optimaler Preis/Leistung.
> 
> Und deine Aussage war, das AMD eh guenstiger war oder das bessere Preis/Leistungsverhaeltniss hatte.
> ...


 
Hey Leuts, muss mich mal kurz einklinken, das was der Kollege meinte, ist schon richtig. Intel hatte damals trotz unterlegener Rechenleistung die Dreistigkeit gezeigt, ihre Extreme Cpus teurer als die AMD Pendants zu verkaufen (FX). Und Leute bitte, lasst das mit dem ganzen Fanboygelabber, wird ja wirklich kindisch hier ^^

@ Topic: Ich bin auf Benchmarks mit den finalen Bulldozern gespannt, alles Andere taugt meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## JBX (2. Juli 2011)

patricknrw schrieb:


> abwarten was kommt....
> ich glaub aber nicht das AMD es schafft endlich eine Funktionierende CPU Herzustellen, die so funktioniert wie es bei der planung angedacht war.
> hat bisher auch nicht funktioniert, ich beziehe es auf den VCore und den Stromverbrauch/Nutzen. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche sollten die Phenoms mit 1,2Volt laufen, nur leider sieht man fast nur 1,4 < und das bei 45nm traurig. Dazu die Hitzeentwicklung.
> OK sie werden Funktionieren
> Und ich bin der meinung das AMD die CPUs Werksübertaktet und das die dinger ständig am limit arbeiten, versucht mal eine AMD CPU zu OC'en, das ist echt so als ob die schon am anschlag wäre, 100Mhz und absturz ausser man erhöht den VCore um 0,4 (was bei Intel ein Todesurteil ist  )



Ja sicher... 0,4V mehr. Irgendwie schafft mein 1055T (also nicht mal Black Edition) bei 1,3V VCore 3,6GHz also 800MHz mehr. AMD lässt sich tatsächlich weniger übertakten, aber so extrem ist es zumindest beim Phenom II nicht.

BTT: So Benchmarks sorgen immer für hübsche Diskussionen. Jeder sagt man solle es nicht ernst nehmen und trotzdem zoffen sich viele  Solange die exakte CPU nicht bekannt ist und inwieweit diese ordentlich funktioniert lässt sich hier nix draus schließen,


----------



## AMD (2. Juli 2011)

Cook2211:
Man kann mit mir nicht über AMD/Intel diskutieren, weil mein Nickname AMD ist? Pff, ich hab selber einen Intel in meinem PC verbaut!

Außerdem hast du garkeine Ahnung sondern bist ein Fanboy und GLAUBST Ahnung zu haben


----------



## thescythe (2. Juli 2011)

michelthemaster schrieb:


> Intel hatte damals trotz unterlegener Rechenleistung die Dreistigkeit gezeigt, ihre Extreme Cpus teurer als die AMD Pendants zu verkaufen (FX).


 Das ist ja ein Ding, Skandal 

Übrigens in meiner unmittelbaren nähe gibt es zwei Pizzarien, die eine Verkauft die Margarita doch glatt 1€ Teuer als die andere, obwohl die billigere 
besser schmeckt - Dreist, oder ?? 

Ich könnte noch tausend andere Beispiele nennen, ändert nur nichts an Sache - Das Dir die billigere Pizza besser schmeckt, erkennt man an Deinen Kommentar


----------



## Hannesjooo (2. Juli 2011)

Ich Hoffe darauf das es im August so weit ist das man hier Nägel mit Köpfen machen kann, nur so neben bei. Auf gute tests seitens PCGH freu ich mich schon.
Ich denke das der BD2 auch in ein AM3+ passen wird, gab auch den Ph2 940....


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Juli 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Außerdem hast du garkeine Ahnung sondern bist ein Fanboy und GLAUBST Ahnung zu haben





XE85 schrieb:


> @All .... Wenn ihr nicht bald von der persönlichen Ebene runter kommt muss ich Punkte verteilen. Also bitte. Sich gegenseitig als Fanboy der jeweils anderen Firma zu beschimpfen ist doch kein Diskussionsniveau.



Kein Kommentar




thescythe schrieb:


> Jedes mal wenn ich P/L Lese, weiß ich das er erst den Preis wissen will und dann die Leistung - Ergo wat billiges ^^
> 
> Wenn jemand nach der Leistung fragen würde, hieße es ja L/P



100% Zustimmung



Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Ich denke das der BD2 auch in ein AM3+ passen wird, gab auch den Ph2 940....



Nein, wird er wohl nicht. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wird AMD bei BD2 den PCIe Controller in die CPU verlegen, was dann die CPU inkompatibel zu AM3+ macht.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Juli 2011)

Steht hin zum BD2 nicht ein Wechsel auf das LGA Sockelkonzept bei AMD an? - Greetz -


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Juli 2011)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Steht hin zum BD2 nicht ein Wechsel auf das LGA Sockelkonzept bei AMD an? - Greetz -



Ich weiß es nicht mehr genau. Ist schon ein paar Tage her, dass dieses Thema hier mehr als ausführlich diskutiert und behandelt wurde


----------



## XE85 (2. Juli 2011)

@Hannesjooo

Arbeite bitte an deiner Ausdrucksweise, entsprechenden Teil entfernd. Das führt wieder nur zu hinlänglich bekannten, unschönen Diskussionen.

mfg


----------



## DesmondHume (2. Juli 2011)

Als alter Amiga-Fan hab ich mir damals vorgenommen, "Intel Outside" als Motto beizubehalten. Bin mit AMD auch immer gut gefahren, daher freue ich mich schon auf den Bulldozer.

Nun, wenn er nur fast so gut ist wie der i7 hier (Muss der sein, oder? Intel Core i7-990X Extreme Edition, 6x 3.46GHz, tray (AT80613005931AA) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals),
und dafür auch bezahlbar, dann brauch ich nicht weiter zu überlegen, ob ich weiterhin bei AMD bleibe.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Juli 2011)

DesmondHume schrieb:


> Als alter Amiga-Fan hab ich mir damals vorgenommen


 
Oh ja, das waren noch Zeiten



> Nun, wenn er nur fast so gut ist wie der i7 hier (Muss der sein, oder? Intel Core i7-990X Extreme Edition, 6x 3.46GHz, tray (AT80613005931AA) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals),
> und dafür auch bezahlbar, dann brauch ich nicht weiter zu überlegen, ob ich weiterhin bei AMD bleibe.



Man darf aber nicht vergessen, das der 990X ein "alter" i7 ist und kein Sandy Bridge, die eine höhere Kernleistung haben. Und wie schon öfter hier angemerkt wurde, ist diese Benchmark-Tabelle kein wirklicher Maßstab um die Leistung zwischen Bulldozer/990X zu beurteilen. 
Wie immer beim Thema Bulldozer: Abwarten


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juli 2011)

Jup, da gebe ich dir Recht.

Dazu kommt halt noch, dass man sich von den Pauschalaussagen doch endlich verabschieden sollte. Das war doch schon mit dem PhenomII so. Es gab Sachen, die lagen ihm, da war er durchaus konkurrenzfähig (mal den 980X ausgenommen) und ein interessantes Angebot, und dann wieder Sachen, da hat er nicht so gut funktioniert. 

Mit BD wird das noch mehr so sein. Er wird seine Stärken UND! seine Schwächen haben. Man wird also schauen müssen, auf was man mehr Wert legt. DIE CPU die immer am Besten ist gibt es halt nicht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Juli 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen man nennt es Fortschritt. Zudem was du hier aufgzählt hast sind zum einen Codenamen für CPU Architekturen, nicht für Plattformen und zum anderen wie gesagt Codenamen, diese sind  ohnehin nicht für Kunden bestimmt. Zwischen neuen CPU Architekturen liegen zudem immer 2 Jahre - siehe Tick Tock Modell.
> mfg





Skysnake schrieb:


> SB Januar 2011 -> SBE Q4, oder eher Q1 2012 -> Ivy Bridge Q1/Q2 2012 -> Haswell 2013 irgendwann
> Also als kürzeste Zeit würde ich das nicht unbedingt nennen. Nur zwischen SBE und IB liegt recht wenig Zeit, bedient aber auch unterschiedliche Märkte. Die Desktop Version von SBE ist ja wirklich nur ein Abfallprodukt mehr nicht.



AM2+ wurde 19. November 2007 eingeführt, AM3 Anfang Februar 2009. Wo die AM3 CPU`s mit den verschieden Sockel kompatibel sind finde ich toll(AM3 board mit AM3+ CPU), wie bei intel mit 775  aber was bei den jetzt abgeht ist für mich unverständlich. 
Ich bin einer der im Mainstream einkauft (wie der größte teil der PC-user) aber solch ein Sockel wirr-warr, stößt auf mich wie viele die ich kenne(auch Intel-käufer,Mainstream) auf Ablehnung. 
Und so was hat in meinen Augen nichts mit Fortschritt zu tun sonder nur, Abzocke.
@tropic
Egal ob das ein Fake ist oder nicht bei den Benchmark, bei mir wird es ein FX-8010 oder FX-8030 wenn vielleicht wenn der Preis stimmt ein FX-8100 oder höher mit 870 Chipsatz mit DDR3 Speicher. Mein AMD 790X - SB600 muss langsam in Rente gehen.


----------



## thescythe (2. Juli 2011)

Erkläre mir mal Deinen Sockel-Wirr-Warr - Bitte !!

Bin nämlich zufälligerweise Besitzer einer 1155 und einer 1156 Plattform, was für ein Problem gebe es für mich ??


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juli 2011)

@Gordon 1979
Der "Mainstream Käufer" kauft vllt alle 3-4 Jahre nen neues System.
Da wird es ihm kaum stören das er nach dem Sockel 775 zu 1155 greift.
Übrigens: Bulldozer 2 braucht auch nen neuen Sockel  Uh Uh uh - Abzocke - wa?


----------



## Cosmas (2. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> @Gordon 1979
> Der "Mainstream Käufer" kauft vllt alle 3-4 Jahre nen neues System.
> Da wird es ihm kaum stören das er nach dem Sockel 775 zu 1155 greift.
> Übrigens: Bulldozer 2 braucht auch nen neuen Sockel  Uh Uh uh - Abzocke - wa?



könnte man zuerst mal denken...

wer sich allerdings, die paar folien ansieht, wird feststellen, das derBD2 ja teils noch mehr module bekommt und eine high end APU wird, das dies mit dem sockel, für das komplett neue interface und den deutlich höheren und multithread lastigeren daten durchsatz nimmer reicht, was der am3+ bietet, sollte sich dann logisch von selbst erschliessen.

ausserdem, ist der am2 grobgesagt, kein neuer sockel gewesen, sondern der 940er, der vormals den FX luxus prozis vorbehalten war und den alternden 939 ablöste.^^


----------



## PsychoQeeny (2. Juli 2011)

Intel bringt viele neue Techniken raus, um diese auszureizen kommen neue Sockel ...
 AMD bringt 7jahre die gleiche Technik und fast den selben Sockel, wo ist das Problem 

Ein dummer Mensch würde natürlich denken , oh wow ... AMD steckt sehr viel aufwand in die Realisierung der CPUs um uns den Sockelwechsel zu ersparen ... und Intel wollen Billig nur Abzocken   --> absoluter Blödsinn


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juli 2011)

Meinst du nicht, dass das gerade etwas Schwarz-Weiß-Denken ist?...

Es gibt verdammt viele Leute, die froh sind, dass es AMD gibt, die sich z.B. an HT halten. Das ist ein offener Standard, der so manch interessante Entwicklung hervor gebracht hat, so manches in den Starlöchern hat, und noch so manch interessantes bringen wird. Mit einem propritären "Standard", der sich alle Nase nach gut Dünken ändert kannste viele Sachen knicken. Es gibt immer zwei Seiten einer Medalie..

Intel müsse definitiv bei vielen Sachen keinen neuen Sockel bringen, oder sonst irgendwo Sachen ändern. Zum einen macht man es sich aber auch einfach, da man drauf Pfeift, ob das kompatibel ist oder nicht, VIEL wichtiger ist aber, dass man eben vielen Firmen die sich da dran hängen wollen und eigene Coprozessoren etc für den Servermarkt vermarkten wollen eben ans Bein pisst. Wenn dann zahl bis du schwarz wirst, und leb damit das wir dir ständig neue Probleme machen, oder lass es, damit die Leute unsere CPUs kaufen und nicht deinen Mist.....

Traurig aber wahr. Intel will halt seine CPUs an den Mann bringen, und nützt überall wo es geht seine Marktstellung aus....


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (2. Juli 2011)

> ausserdem, ist der am2 grobgesagt, kein neuer sockel gewesen, sondern  der 940er, der vormals den FX luxus prozis vorbehalten war und den  alternden 939 ablöste.^^


Nö, - "mit dem Sockel AM2 führte AMD das DDR2-Speicherinterface und die Virtualisierungstechnik AMD-V in seinen Prozessoren ein."


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> @Gordon 1979
> Der "Mainstream Käufer" kauft vllt alle 3-4 Jahre nen neues System.
> Da wird es ihm kaum stören das er nach dem Sockel 775 zu 1155 greift.
> Übrigens: Bulldozer 2 braucht auch nen neuen Sockel  Uh Uh uh - Abzocke - wa?



Der "Mainstream Käufer" kauft vllt alle 2-3 Jahre nen neues System. so wird ein Schuh daraus. 
und der "Mainstream Käufer" geht auch in Richtung Tablett und Big-Smartphone das ist einfacher und Billiger.
Denn kein nachdenken über Sockel,Chipsatz,RAM,PCI-e.... u.s.w
Und BD2 wird nicht BD1 + Sockel sofort ablösen.


> @tropic
> Egal ob das ein Fake ist oder nicht bei den Benchmark, bei mir wird es ein FX-8010 oder FX-8030 wenn vielleicht wenn der Preis stimmt ein FX-8100 oder höher mit 870 Chipsatz mit DDR3 Speicher. Mein AMD 790X - SB600 muss langsam in Rente gehen.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2011)

Ja das stimmt, der Desktop Markt verliert von Jahr zu Jahr an Bedeutung, und je Leistungsfähiger die Tablets/Netbook/Laptops etc. werden, um so weniger Anreiz haben die Leute sich einen Desktop zu kaufen. Facebook und son ROTZ! trägt da sein Pfund mit dazu bei. Die Leute zocken einfach weniger, und hängen eher im Inet rum und zocken so trash games...


----------



## XE85 (3. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Traurig aber wahr. Intel will halt seine CPUs an den Mann bringen



Ist das nicht Ziel jedes gewinnorientierten Unternehmens seine Pordukte an den Mann zu bringen? 

*Und bitte nicht schon wieder die leidige Sockel Diskussion, wir wissen doch alle wohin das führt.*

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2011)

Klar ist das verständlich, aber man kann froh sein, dass es HT etc gibt.

Ich sehs halt aus der Sicht von jemandem, der Moore weiter am Leben halten will. FPGAs sind ne verdammt interessante Sache im Moment, daran hat Intel natürlich absolut kein Interesse. GPUs genau das Gleiche.

Dazu kommt noch, dass so manch sehr interessante Entwicklung über offene Standards gekommen ist, die sich zwar nicht durchgesetzt haben, aber doch allgemein die Leute auf neue Ideen gebracht haben.

Für Intel gibts zwar auch 1-2 Firmen die wohl FPGAs bringen direkt für den Sockel, aber das sind wohl nur ältere. Intel schreitet da oft zu schnell weiter. 

Naja, und ich sehs dann halt so als Wissenschaftler, dass uns dies verdammt viel kostet an Bandbreite von unterschiedlichen Firmen, die dann halt auch mal ne richtig geile Idee bringen können. Vielfalt ist meiner Meinung nach immer wichtig, denn 10 Köpfe kommen auf mehr Ideen als 2


----------



## Krautmaster (4. Juli 2011)

scheint als kapieren nur ca 1% aller User hier, dass in dem Test nicht um den Bulldozer sondern um die Gegenüberstellung von SLI geht, was mit dem neuen Chipsatz ja Einzug auf AMD Systemen hält. 

Dennoch lässt sich durch das extreme GPU Gespann und das dadurch spät eintretende GPU Limit schon etwas auf die Leistung der CPU rückschließen.  

Was die CPUs kosten ist auch absolut unerheblich. Imho hatte der Gulftown nun 1,5 Jahre, bzw hat immer noch keine Konkurrenz.

Der 990X wurde genommen, da die Plattform ausreichend PCIe Lanes für QuadSLi bietet, man hätte sicher auch ein 2600K nehmen können, aber dann wäre jede GTX mit 4x PCIe gelaufen, was den Test verzerrt. 

Zudem hat man auf 4 Ghz getaktet um das CPU Limit ebenfalls nach oben zu ziehen, also wieder eher auf GPU zu limitieren (da man ja das SLI testen will).
Insofern ist der Test auch gut gelungen.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Juli 2011)

Krautmaster schrieb:


> Der 990X wurde genommen, da die Plattform ausreichend PCIe Lanes für QuadSLi bietet, man hätte sicher auch ein 2600K nehmen können, aber dann wäre jede GTX mit 4x PCIe gelaufen, was den Test verzerrt.



Warum wäre bei Sockel 1155 jede Graka mit x4 gelaufen?

Die Tabelle zeigt Benchmarks mit zwei Grafikkarten. 1155 bietet x8 x8 für den Dual-GPU Betrieb und das macht, wenn überhaupt, in der Leistung gerade mal 2-3% Unterschied zu x16 x16. Man hätte also problemlos für diesen Test einen i7 2600K nehmen können.



Krautmaster schrieb:


> Dennoch lässt sich durch das extreme GPU Gespann und das dadurch spät eintretende GPU Limit schon etwas auf die Leistung der CPU rückschließen.



Aber nicht bei Games wie Metro, Crysis oder AvP. Da limitieren selbst zwei GTX580 bei dieser Auflösung und diesen Settings.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (4. Juli 2011)

Mit dem NF200 16x 16 auf dem 1155 gibt es "nichtmal" 2% unterschied , im gegenteil sogar.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Juli 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Mit dem NF200 16x 16 auf dem 1155 gibt es "nichtmal" 2% unterschied , im gegenteil sogar.



Das stimmt.
Der NF hat zwar in der Praxis einige Nachteile wie z.B. höhere Latenzen, aber für diesen Test wäre das eigentlich egal gewesen.


----------



## kuer (4. Juli 2011)

M4gic schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar bisher immer ein AMD Fan gewesen, aber mit steigendem Alter kann man sich auch etwas mehr leisten.
> 
> AMD werde ich nie wieder kaufen. Die fetten Jahre sind vorbei
> 
> ...





Dein Post läst aber wehnig von deinem zunehmenden alter vermuten . In zu nehmendem alter sollte man erkennen, das globale AUssagen ohne Substanz, wehnig zweckdiehnlich sind.  Das trifft auch für so wage Behauptungen wie in deinem letzten Satz zu.
Ich verstehe aber auch user wie Cook nicht, die hier rummlammentieren und Händeringen ihre Intel CPU's verteidigen, ob wohl dazu noch kein Grund vorliegt. Ihr müsst nicht jeden versuchen schon jetzt von der schlechten arbeit von AMD zu überzeugen, es sein den ihr sucht schon nach Entschuldigungen für das schlechte abschneiden der Intel CPU's. Letzteres  glaube ich kaum.
Zum BD. Wie schon hundert mal geschrieben, wiederspricht sich der Tester schon selbst, mit dem was er postet und so sehe ich den Benche als Fake an, zumal der Testaufbau nicht gerade von Fachwissen zeugt.
Aber selbst wenn BD mit einem SB2600K nur mitthalten kann und das selbe kostet, warum sollte ich zu Intel wechseln? Ich glaube das BD schneller wird als mein 1090T. Zu beachten ist immer, das ich nur von Games rede und da sieht mein 1090T schon nicht schlecht aus. Wenn das BD noch was drauflegt, klasse und meine nächste Plattform steht.  Aber das dauert noch...leider


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Traurig aber wahr. Intel will halt seine CPUs an den Mann bringen, und nützt überall wo es geht seine Marktstellung aus....


 
Als kleiner Mann würde man angeblich immer ALLES anders machen, aber als Chef eines großen Konzerns bringst du deine Ware natürlich an den Mann, komme was wolle.

Eine Firma will Gewinne, und diese best möglich maximieren. Deinen Punkt würde ich einer Firma nicht verdenken, da es 99% so handhaben.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Juli 2011)

kuer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber auch user wie Cook nicht, die hier rummlammentieren und Händeringen ihre Intel CPU's verteidigen, ob wohl dazu noch kein Grund vorliegt. Ihr müsst nicht jeden versuchen schon jetzt von der schlechten arbeit von AMD zu überzeugen, es sein den ihr sucht schon nach Entschuldigungen für das schlechte abschneiden der Intel CPU's. Letzteres  glaube ich kaum.



Ich habe den Eindruck, dass du keinen meiner Posts verstanden oder überhaupt gelesen hast

Hier mal zwei meiner Aussagen aus diesem Thread:



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Auf die wirkliche Leistungsfähigkeit von Bulldozer deutet im Moment noch rein gar nichts hin, da es praktisch nichts wirklich offizielles gibt....





Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und wie schon öfter hier angemerkt wurde, ist diese Benchmark-Tabelle kein wirklicher Maßstab um die Leistung zwischen Bulldozer/990X zu beurteilen.
> Wie immer beim Thema Bulldozer: Abwarten


 
hört sich für mich nicht so an, als würde ich _"hier rummlammentieren und Händeringen meine Intel CPU verteidigen"_, was ich auch gar nicht könnte, weil wie ich selber schon geschrieben habe noch niemand weiß was Bulldozer kann....
Aber Hauptsache über andere User urteilen


----------



## thescythe (4. Juli 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Mit dem NF200 16x 16 auf dem 1155 gibt es "nichtmal" 2% unterschied , im gegenteil sogar.


 Das bezieht sich aber nur auf zwei Grafikkarten und bei den hat eh Sandy einen Vorteil durch die höhere Geschwindigkeit der CPU .

Ich hatte diesen Test : Test-Plattformen und Benchmarks : P67, X58 und NF200: Die Beste Plattform Für CrossFire Und SLI  zwar schonmal verlinkt, aber mal richtig Lesen und im Fazit steht folgendes :


> Dass der schnellste Prozessor für die P67-Plattform in Spielen eine  bessere Performance liefert als die schnellste CPU für den X58-Chipsatz,  wussten wir bereits im Vorfeld. Zudem erzielt dieser Prozessor durch  den 32-nm-Fertigungsprozess höhere Taktraten. Außerdem war uns bereits  bewusst, dass die neuere Sandy Bridge-Architektur bei gleicher Frequenz  schneller rechnet als die Quad-Core-Vorgänger auf Nehalem-Basis. Die  heute verwendete Übertaktung sollte die CPU-Flaschenhälse allerdings  vermindert haben.  Unter ansonsten gleichen Bedingungen *sollte* die  P67-Plattform in sämtlichen Triple-GPU Gaming-Tests aufgrund der  geringeren Anzahl an PCIe-Lanes im Vergleich zum X58 den Kürzeren  ziehen. *Allerdings kann man nie wirklich gleiche Bedingungen schaffen.*  Man könnte sogar argumentieren, dass die übertaktete X58-Plattform  aufgrund der genutzten Einstellungen leicht im Vorteil war. Immerhin lag  dort der Basistakt bei 200 MHz, während der Sandy-Bridge-Prozessor nur  über 100 MHz verfügt. Zudem war die X58-Plattform mit 2 GB mehr Speicher  ausgestattet, um so dessen Drei-Kanal-Interface voll ausnutzen zu  können. Wir haben unserem P67-kompatiblen Prozessor sogar auf  absichtlich niedriger übertaktet, als es möglich gewesen wäre. Dadurch  wollten wir erreichen, dass das neuere Modell seinem Vorgänger nicht  völlig davon zieht.


----------



## da_exe (4. Juli 2011)

Falls des noch nich viele gesehen haben, "Freund" und Kupferstecher OBR hat sein BD ESample auf bisl über 5.1Ghz geprügelt würd ich fast sagen. Denn über 1.5V is schon ne Hausnummer.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=haV93vh20Q0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juli 2011)

Naja, es sind 1,59..V (knapp 1,6V) Sprich von @stock auf 5,1 GHz grad mal 0,1 V Spannungsanhebung. Das ist schon nicht schlecht, und lässt hoffen, dass die Spannung @stock dann doch deutlich niedriger ausfallen wird.


----------



## steinschock (4. Juli 2011)

@ thescythe

"Man könnte sogar argumentieren, dass die übertaktete X58-Plattform aufgrund der genutzten Einstellungen leicht im Vorteil war. Immerhin lag dort der Basistakt bei 200 MHz, während der Sandy-Bridge-Prozessor nur über 100 MHz verfügt."

Bei so einem Satz frag ich mich ob die den Unterschied zwischem einem Bus und einem Taktgenerator begriffen haben.

Was bringt ein hoher Bclk


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Juli 2011)

steinschock schrieb:


> @ thescythe
> 
> "Man könnte sogar argumentieren, dass die übertaktete X58-Plattform aufgrund der genutzten Einstellungen leicht im Vorteil war. Immerhin lag dort der Basistakt bei 200 MHz, während der Sandy-Bridge-Prozessor nur über 100 MHz verfügt."
> 
> ...



Die X58 Plattform ist ein S1366 der noch keinen BCLK in diesem Sinne hat! Dort kann es tatsächlich noch Unterschiede machen ob man den Bustakt oder den Multi anhebt (da auch RAM/QPI usw davon abhängen).
Prinzipiell haste aber schon Recht - das ist kein Argument das so viel ausmachen könnte und man darf da schon gar nicht die 200 gegen die 100MHz stellen da die Architekturen völlig verschieden sind.


----------



## steinschock (4. Juli 2011)

Quatsch Bclk ist kein BUS.
Oder kannst du das irgendwie belegen.

Es ist meines wissens völlig egal wie der Bclk ist solang man genug/offenen Multi hat, da nur das Produkt aus Bclk x Multi zählt.

Selbstverständlich geh ich davon aus das Uncore/Ram bei so einem Vergleich gleich laufen sollten.
Dafür gibt es ja Multis.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juli 2011)

Das ist aber genau so eben nicht, soweit ich mich recht erinnere beim Sockel 1366.

Da hängen viele Sachen am Grundtakt.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Juli 2011)

Bei Sandy hängt afaik so ziemlich alles mit dran. Deswegen ist dort das Übertakten über den BLCK auch so limitiert.
Aber bei 1156 und 1366 hing auch schon etliches mit dran.


----------



## hfb (5. Juli 2011)

Cosmas schrieb:


> 1: jeder der sich etwas genauer informiert, wird feststellen das die bulldozers NICHT als 8kerner klassifiziert werden, sondern als quad cores, denn 8module 2per core !=8kerne.


 
Äh, hallo?

8module 2per core !=8kerne ????? 

Du meinst also, er hat 8 Module, 2 Module pro Kern, das wären dann aber 4 Kerne , denn 8 : 2 = 4

Oder mit anderen Worten: liest du eigentlich noch mal durch, was du schreibst, bevor du es postest?




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, das bedeutet lediglich, dass man etwas groß schreibt um einen Sachverhalt deutlicher herauszustellen....


 

Sorry, nö, groß schreiben und Ausrufezeichen verwenden bedeutet wirklich rumzubrüllen. Sowas sollte also genau überlegt sein, ob es den Abzug wegen schlechten Stils wert ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Juli 2011)

hfb schrieb:


> Sorry, nö, groß schreiben und Ausrufezeichen verwenden bedeutet wirklich rumzubrüllen. Sowas sollte also genau überlegt sein, ob es den Abzug wegen schlechtem Stil wert ist.



Das Thema ist schon laaaaaaange abgehakt, hat einen Bart, ist angestaubt, aus grauer Vorzeit stammend, Asbach uralt.....


----------



## hfb (5. Juli 2011)

Noch wach oder schon wieder?


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Juli 2011)

Eher schon wieder


----------

